# miniature horse turn out pen



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

Does anyone have a turn out pen for miniature horses that is fenced with horizontal boards like a regular horse pen? If so How many boards high did you go? and how far apart did you put the boards. "the book of miniature horses" says they can be kept in with two strands of electric fence, one 12" above the ground and the other at 24". Would boards the same height work?


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope you get an answer. What I have found so far that works best for me is cattle panels I had laying around. I figure predator / dog proof and no fuss or muss. I am sure mine could be half as high and work..maybe i should check out hog panels?


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I have no experience with minis but would think you'd want a normal height fence simply to keep other critters out.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I use two strand hot wire, ribbon style (set at knee and nose height) by far the most effective for my 4. If you want wood fencing, make it tall enough that they can't get their heads over, set close enough that they can't squeeze their heads through or under. One of my girls will do most anything to get to all that green grass.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I think it will turn out to be electric fence.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

I use three strands of polyrope electric and it works great...as long as it is shocking. I have mine at about 10-12 inch increments from ground level. We do have a wood rail fence here that was preexisting when we moved in. It is set at about the same intervals, maybe a bit higher given the width of the boards. But I also run a length of electric rope about 18 inches from the ground to remind them sneaking out is not allowed! They can be little rascals! :hair Good luck!!


----------



## Jadepony (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a mini stud baby (he's actually 2, but still my baby ) and I put up the actual horse wire fencing. While electric is a good backup, what happens if the electric goes out? Power outtages or lightning or as simple as the box going out..this has happened with my big horses, and they are a lot easier to find than my little guy. And I was glad I had four foot wire when the other horses got out. My 19 year old TWH gelding is perfect in every way except for his apparent hatred of every other equine on this planet. Under saddle he won't twitch an eye..but off the lead rope and loose he is a demon to other horses..my big fence for my mini saved his life..and it keeps snooping dogs and other bothersome critters out of his territory, too.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

At least with mine, once they learn that those little ribbons can bite, they don't test it. I turned it off a while back so I could take a section down to do some tractor work in their area. Got side tracked a forgot to turn it back on.........it was off for almost a week before I remembered. Even though they could have walked right through, they never tried. Don't know if I got lucky, or they were conditioned enough at that point to avoid it.


----------

